# Just back from the range (XD-40, Jennings J-22, and Ruger SP-101.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, as the title states, I just returned home from the range. It had been a while since I'd been there (embarrassed to mention just HOW long), and it was such a joy to have revisited again.

This was the first time shooting my XD-40, and I'd thought that the .40cal was going to be a bit more than it was (recoil wise), but it was actually not bad to shoot, at all. I didn't do too well, as far as grouping was concerned, but practice will change that.

The Jennings J-22lr? Well, I didn't get to shoot it at all. When I racked the slide, a bullet got jammed, and I had a bear of a time getting matters straight with it. I finally did conquer that situation, but was left with some very deep reservations about it.

Now, I saved the best for last - the Ruger SP-101.

This little monster performed even better than I had anticipated. I know that I had read nothing but very great admiration , for this gun, and everyone was right on point about that. I, personally, can't say enough good things about my new friend. I didn't have any .357 ammo on hand, so I shot some .38spl ammo through it. I was truly amazed at how smoothly this baby handled that ammo and, now, can't wit until I get back out there with some .357's. I had just thought about it, before, but am now definite about this being my carry weapon. In fact, if my wife really decides that she wants this one - after getting her permit - then I will buy myself either the GP100, or another SP-101. 

What a mighty fine piece of weaponry.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the update.

I have a few Ruger's that are really nice shooters. Quality weapons.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

AZdave said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I have a few Ruger's that are really nice shooters. Quality weapons.


Thanks, Dave.

I certainly can't wait to get back to the range with it. I have 5-1/2 guns, now (the 1/2 being that Jennings J-22 :.)) but, already, the SP-101 has spoiled me. .


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, I don't often see a range report with such a wide variety of quality in the firearms.

The Jennings was especially nice to you - it didn't let you shoot it because it wanted to keep you safe.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

win231 said:


> Well, I don't often see a range report with such a wide variety of quality in the firearms.
> 
> The Jennings was especially nice to you - it didn't let you shoot it because it wanted to keep you safe.


Well, it certainly wasn't my aim to take it (the Jennings) out there for any serious practicing with it. I'd read about so many negatives, with this gun, and I just wanted to see how it would fare. I wasn't too keen on acquiring it in the first place. But my wife's aunt didn't want guns in her home, and the $250 was really for the SP-101. She just kinda threw the Jennings in. So, I'm not mad .

I really have no interest in the J-22, but (due to problematic concerns with it) will not sell it. It will just reside in my gun safe until (as was suggested by others) another gun buy-back program is offered. Outside of that, it might be about having it destroyed.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

you could check with some of the parts houses and see what they might give you for it for parts. Won't be much but maybe it has a part that someone else needs to fix the broken one in their gun. Enough parts guns, maybe eventually someone can scrap together one that really works ( at least for a while).


----------

